# The Tale of an Overbuilt Load Bearing Wall with Uplift Protection



## jar546 (Jun 27, 2013)

Here we see a load bearing wall (LBW) that separates a garage from the residence.  Notice there are three 4x4's strategically placed, each with a Simpson HTT4 tie down.  The entire wall is framed with SYP and the bottom and side plates are PT along with the 4x4's.







Here is a picture of the garage man door header, a double 2x12 with 1/2" plywood sandwiched between to pack it out and the straps are on both sides of the header and front and back.  Both sides of this wall look exactly the same.  Notice there are 2 jack studs and 2 king studs each side.






Here is a closeup of the header assembly and straps.  The trusses are anchored with strapping along this entire wall.






A close up of the bottom of the garage entry door from within the residence.  In addition to what you see, ever single stud is strapped and there are anchor bolts to the bottom plate every 32" with 2x2 x1/2" thick square washers, regular washer and lockwasher before the nut.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 27, 2013)

If the uplift protection is not connected to the roof trusses his doesn't do any good.  Am I missing something?

Without plywood or OSB on the wall the holdowns at the 4x4's don't do any good since there appears to be no path to get the uplift forces into the 4x4.

Is there an engineer for the project?


----------



## jar546 (Jun 27, 2013)

Mark K said:
			
		

> If the uplift protection is not connected to the roof trusses his doesn't do any good.  Am I missing something?Without plywood or OSB on the wall the holdowns at the 4x4's don't do any good since there appears to be no path to get the uplift forces into the 4x4.
> 
> Is there an engineer for the project?


Every truss is strapped to the studs across the top plate on the other side (no pics) and to the 4x4's.  There in an RDP


----------



## Builder Bob (Jun 27, 2013)

The uplift is for the roof beyond the garage trusses........ The garage uses different load bearing walls for the trusses located above the garage.....Looks like a fairly steep pitched roof...


----------



## jar546 (Jun 27, 2013)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> The uplift is for the roof beyond the garage trusses........ The garage uses different load bearing walls for the trusses located above the garage.....Looks like a fairly steep pitched roof...


Correct, the uplift is for the trusses for the interior of the residence, not the garage trusses which are bearing on the 3 exterior walls of the garage.


----------



## kyhowey (Jun 27, 2013)

Happy to see they cleaned up their jobsite!


----------



## jar546 (Jul 1, 2013)

Mark K said:
			
		

> If the uplift protection is not connected to the roof trusses his doesn't do any good.  Am I missing something?Without plywood or OSB on the wall the holdowns at the 4x4's don't do any good since there appears to be no path to get the uplift forces into the 4x4.
> 
> Is there an engineer for the project?


I already replied to let you know that they trusses are connected but now I have a picture for you.  Thanks for your participation in this thread.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 1, 2013)

The roof sheathing passed inspection.  Waiting for the rest of the roof framing to have a completed inspection.  The initial 30# base covering is on and the 90# covering will follow soon in preparation for the concrete barrel tiles that are spec'd to be attached with ring shank nails.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jul 1, 2013)

Simpson strikes again.

Brent.


----------



## ICE (Jul 1, 2013)

The place needs skylights.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 1, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> The place needs skylights.


Which kind?  The ones that leak or the ones that will leak or the ones that develop condensation and stain the drywall and wood where the condensation accumulates and look like they leak?


----------

